

Tools of the trade, 2012 edition - jborden13

I would be interested in a 2012 verison of joshu's post I came across recently.<p>Ask HN: Tools of the trade, 2010 edition  by joshu 804 days ago 
http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1769910<p>We host some of our services and use third-party services for others.  I am curious what new additions to the list are commonly used in the Saas world.
======
b1ake
Intercom (<http://intercom.io>) - CRM and user messaging

Chartbeat (<http://chartbeat.com>) - Realtime analytics

Sendgrid (<http://sendgrid.com>) - Sending email from an app

Dropbox (<http://dropbox.com>) - File sharing/storage

CouchDB (<http://couchdb.apache.org>) - Flexible database

~~~
jborden13
Intercom looks pretty cool - is it intuitive for business users to use?

~~~
b1ake
Yeah we love it for two reasons:

1\. Our users can send messages to us from inside the app. They end us using
this to communicate with us more than email.

2\. The dashboard for site owners is awesome. It shows you overall user count,
who is logged in right now, each user's social networks (pulled automatically
using <http://www.fullcontact.com>), and gives you a whole bunch of ways to
filter the information.

------
martharotter
Trello (<https://trello.com/>) - task management

Statsd (<https://npmjs.org/package/statsd>) + Graphite
(<http://graphite.wikidot.com/>) - monitoring & graphing

Kippt (<http://kippt.com>) - link and article saving/sharing

Zapier (<https://zapier.com/>) - like ifttt for business

Heroku's Hosted Postgres (<http://postgres.heroku.com>) - DB as a service

Also definitely agree with Intercom, Dropbox & New Relic, all great services.

------
aeden
We use a lot of services at DNSimple. Here are some of them:

Chargify (<http://chargify.com/>) - recurring billing

Stripe (<http://stripe.com/>) - payment processing

Librato (<https://metrics.librato.com/>) - metrics

Mailgun (<http://mailgun.com/>) - email service

Boundary (<http://boundary.com/>) - network analysis

Papertrail (<http://papertrailapp.com/>) - consolidated logging

PagerDuty (<http://pagerduty.com/>) - alerting

TravisCI Pro (<http://travisci.com/>) - continuous integration

CodeClimate (<http://codeclimate.com>) - static code analysis

BugSnag (<https://bugsnag.com>) - exception tracking

Also, other services that have already been mentioned (like Github, Intercom,
Trello, Dropbox, Sendgrid, NewRelic, etc)

------
domrdy
BrowserStack (<http://www.browserstack.com/>) - Test Websites on different os
and browser setups, in your browser.

------
jamesdeer
Recurly (<http://recurly.com>) — Recurring billing managment

Intercom (<http://www.intercom.io>) — User management/intelligence

Postmark (<http://www.postmarkapp.com>) — Transactional email

Trello (<http://www.trello.com>) — Productivity tool

------
Kudos
Sentry (<http://getsentry.com>) - Exception tracking

Postmark (<http://postmarkapp.com/>) - Email service

Intercom (<http://intercom.io/>) - CRM

------
jborden13
New Relic (<http://newrelic.com>) - Application monitoring

MongoLab (<http://mongolab.com>) - MongoDB-as-a-Service

------
bmelton
I'm assuming it's already on the old list, but I haven't seen Github
(<http://github.com>) listed -- for us, Github is _the_ application we use.

I also haven't seen Mixpanel (<http://mixpanel.com>), but I see a lot of
Intercom. Now that Mixpanel has "Engage" (which seems like an Intercom-like
thing), is there a compelling reason to use Intercom alongside Mixpanel, or
are they mostly overlap?

Another platform I see missing is dotcloud (<http://dotcloud.com>), which I
don't use for everything, but definitely enjoy one-click, hot standby, fault
tolerant (well, as tolerant as it can be) MySQL databases.

Last thing we use that I haven't seen listed is Amazon SES (email). I _love_
the no-commitment pricing and paying for what we actually use instead of
having to pay a minimum fee and all that.

Also shoutouts for Stripe and Trello.

